# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2009



## AnDré (1 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.








*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*






 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Centro
 Sul
 Açores e Madeira



*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 01:21)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SSE.

Temp: *9,6ºC* (a subir rapidamente)


Abril, Abrilinho, Abrilão.. O quê que tu nós vais trazer? :assobio:


----------



## vinc7e (1 Abr 2009 às 08:16)

Bons dias,

por aqui Abril começa com uma mínima de *1.9ºC* 

neste momento *7.1ºC*

esta coisa da regionalização no fórum é mesmo pra continuar??


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2009 às 08:37)

Bom dia, com 10º no Porto e agora 8,5º em Rio Tinto. Ambiente calmo, algum vento fraco, mas ao longe imensas nuvens a prometer uma trovoada bem forte para a tarde


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Abr 2009 às 10:27)

Veterano disse:


> ... Ambiente calmo, algum vento fraco, mas ao longe imensas nuvens a prometer uma trovoada bem forte para a tarde



Confirmo : as nuvens (os cbs) estão a desenvolver-se a bom ritmo.
Grande trovoada em prespectiva.Já ouço trovões, ou então será o vizinho de cima a arrastar móveis.Estou baralhado.Será que já estou acordado?


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2009 às 10:40)

nimboestrato disse:


> Confirmo : as nuvens (os cbs) estão a desenvolver-se a bom ritmo.
> Grande trovoada em prespectiva.Já ouço trovões, ou então será o vizinho de cima a arrastar móveis.Estou baralhado.Será que já estou acordado?



 Aqui em Rio Tinto a electricidade que se sente no ar já deitou abaixo os disjuntores do meu escritório Ou terá sido por não ter pago a luz no mês passado?


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Abr 2009 às 11:18)

E pronto:
-e quando já 7 aviões tinham sido desviados para Vigo e Lisboa devido
ao aguaceiro torrencial de saraiva é que bato com a mão na mesinha de cabeceira e acordo. 
Subo o estore e que vejo:
-oh que estranho. Céu limpo.vento fraco.Mais Primavera a caminho...


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 12:07)

E, neste 1º de Abril, registei uma minima de *7,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de _SE_

Temp: *15,4ºC*
Hum: *38%*


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 14:47)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,0ºC*
Hum: *38%*


----------



## Veterano (1 Abr 2009 às 14:51)

Por Rio Tinto o Sol brilha, com 18,8º, vento moderado, nuvens só em sonhos


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Abr 2009 às 18:32)

Faz hoje precisamente 5 anos  que fiz a escritura do apartamento onde habito num cartório do Porto.Lembro-me bem dos fortes aguaceiros 
que varriam a cidade , sobretudo da parte da manhã,
com vento com rajadas e escassas abertas.
Lembro-me igualmente de ter apanhado 2 grandes " molhas".
A precipitação rondou nesse dia os 25 mm e a temp máx. não ultrapassou os 12,7º






[/URL][/IMG]

Cinco anos volvidos, tudo muito, mas mesmo muito mais tranquilo.
Chuva já não se vê há 25 dias e nuvens ,coitaditas , de vez em quando lá vem um dia com algumas tímidas.
Mais um dia de Primavera, mais um dia de Primavera muito vera...


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 19:23)

A máxima registada hoje foi de *16,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *12,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 23:44)

_Extremos do dia 01.Abril.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9,0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (2 Abr 2009 às 00:04)

Noite com céu estrelado, sem vento.
Temp. actual 9.2ºC
Pressão: 1017.3hPa
HR:74%

Tmax. 17.4ºC
Tmin. 3.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2009 às 01:39)

O vento abrandou e o céu continua limpo.

Temp: *7,8ºC*
Hum: *90%*


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia, alguma bruma matinal, sem vento, em Rio Tinto estão 12,8º.


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2009 às 11:31)

A minima registada foi de *7,4ºC*. (+0,2º que ontem )

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *14,8ºC* (tem vindo a descer.. já atingiu os _16,4ºC_)


----------



## Skizzo (2 Abr 2009 às 13:04)

liguei para a Serra do Pilar e pelos vistos aquilo fechou de vez  Queria saber temperaturas antigas em datas específicas e já nem os registos têm. Muito mau mesmo. 

Por falar em Serra do Pilar, as temperaturas no Ogimet sao fiáveis?


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2009 às 15:44)

Skizzo disse:


> liguei para a Serra do Pilar e pelos vistos aquilo fechou de vez  Queria saber temperaturas antigas em datas específicas e já nem os registos têm. Muito mau mesmo.
> 
> Por falar em Serra do Pilar, as temperaturas no Ogimet sao fiáveis?



Fechar não fecharam...
Eles devem estar a actualizar os dados. E agora que tem uma nova estação que dará dados para o IM lá para fins de Abril.. duvido muio que fechassem.

Presumo que os dados no Ogimet da Serra do Pilar não sejam muito de fiar, até porque há muitas falhas.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado

Temp: *14,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2009 às 17:21)

João Soares disse:


> Temp: *14,8ºC* (tem vindo a descer.. já atingiu os _16,4ºC_)



E, foi mesmo a máxima de hoje os *16,4ºC*

Céu completamente limpo e vento moderado de NW

Temp: *14,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (2 Abr 2009 às 18:35)

Mais um dia cheio de sol, sem vento.
Temp. actual: 14.3ºC
Pressão: 1018.5hPa
HR: 62%

Tmax. 17.9ºC
Tmin. 5.4ºC


----------



## Skizzo (2 Abr 2009 às 21:11)

João Soares disse:


> Fechar não fecharam...
> Eles devem estar a actualizar os dados. E agora que tem uma nova estação que dará dados para o IM lá para fins de Abril.. duvido muio que fechassem.
> 
> Presumo que os dados no Ogimet da Serra do Pilar não sejam muito de fiar, até porque há muitas falhas.
> ...



O senhor que me atendeu a chamada é que disse que duvidava que alguma vez reabrisse


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2009 às 21:27)

Skizzo disse:


> O senhor que me atendeu a chamada é que disse que duvidava que alguma vez reabrisse



Desculpa que te diga, mas isso é muito estranho 

Então, iam investir na estação, colocar placas pela zona de Gaia em direcção ao Observatorio meteorologico da Serra do Pilar. E, depois iam fechar 

Isso não tem nexo nenhum. -.-'

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco a moderado

Temp: *10,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2009 às 21:40)

Só queria informar que mesmo à beira-mar continua a soprar uma nortada moderada, isto quinze minutos atrás, hora em que acabei um jogging tardio


----------



## Lousano (2 Abr 2009 às 22:52)

Veterano disse:


> Só queria informar que mesmo à beira-mar continua a soprar uma nortada moderada, isto quinze minutos atrás, hora em que acabei um jogging tardio



Mesmo a praticar desporto, sempre atento às condições meteorológicas.


----------



## Veterano (2 Abr 2009 às 22:56)

Lousano disse:


> Mesmo a praticar desporto, sempre atento às condições meteorológicas.



 Acho que é um bichinho dentro de nós que só dorme quando também estamos a dormir...


----------



## João Soares (2 Abr 2009 às 23:56)

_Extremos do dia 02.Abril.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *16,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a moderado

Temp: *9,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Abr 2009 às 00:21)

Boa noite
Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 10.3ºC
Pressão: 1020.4hPa
HR: 78%


----------



## João Soares (3 Abr 2009 às 08:35)

A Minima registada foi de *7,2ºC* (igual a de 1 de Abril )

Nevoeiro  e vento fraco

Temp: *10,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Abr 2009 às 08:46)

Bastante nevoeiro em Rio Tinto, com 10º, sem vento, tempo triste para já


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2009 às 00:34)

Boa noite 
Sigo com, 
Temp. actual: 9.1ºC
Pressão: 1024.5hPa
HR:79%

Tmax. 17.3ºC
Tmin. 9.8ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Abr 2009 às 11:22)

Manhã de céu encoberto por aqui e por toda a faixa litoral a norte do Tejo.






[/URL][/IMG]

Mínima de 9,4º e agora já 14,2º. Alguma neblina e vento fraco.
Cai agora um chuvisco muito fraco que nem sequer ainda molhou o chão...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Abr 2009 às 11:56)

Bom dia
Por aqui o sol vai espreitando entre a nebulosidade.
Temp. actual: 16.9ºC
HR: 70%
Pressão: 1024.4hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Abr 2009 às 12:51)

Parece que já chove na Maia.
Alguém confirma?


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 12:53)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece que já chove na Maia.
> Alguém confirma?



Chuva? Na Maia? O radar do IM não acusa nada!


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 13:22)

Lightning disse:


> Chuva? Na Maia? O radar do IM não acusa nada!



Desde quando é que o radar do IM abrange a zona norte!


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 15:00)

thunderboy disse:


> Desde quando é que o radar do IM abrange a zona norte!



Eh... Não sei bem onde é a Maia.. Dá-me o desconto  

Conheço a Maia mas é a das previsões astrais


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 15:06)

Lightning disse:


> Eh... Não sei bem onde é a Maia.. Dá-me o desconto
> 
> Conheço a Maia mas é a das previsões astrais



Aqui está ela


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 15:10)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui está ela



Obrigado.

Agora já sei onde é.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Abr 2009 às 15:17)

O concelho da Maia, faz fronteira com o de Matosinhos e o Aeroporto de P.Rubras pertence ao concelho da Maia.
E de facto aqui chuviscou uma coisa mínima que nem sequer molhou o solo.
Em termos de acumulação : zero , zero...não contou para nada de nada.
E há já abertas no céu...


----------



## vinc7e (4 Abr 2009 às 15:23)

thunderboy disse:


> Desde quando é que o radar do IM abrange a zona norte!



Radares no Norte??

aquela zona do pais onde moram quase 4 milhões de pessoas...

radar...naaaaa


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 15:29)

nimboestrato disse:


> O concelho da Maia, faz fronteira com o de Matosinhos e o Aeroporto de P.Rubras pertence ao concelho da Maia.
> E de facto aqui chuviscou uma coisa mínima que nem sequer molhou o solo.
> Em termos de acumulação : zero , zero...não contou para nada de nada.
> E há já abertas no céu...



A nebolusidade aí é, na sua maior parte, baixa ou alta?


----------



## DMartins (5 Abr 2009 às 10:32)

Bom dia.

Depois de uns dias de ausência, devido a uns dias de férias passados em Montalegre (Pizões) cá estamos.

De citar só as mínimas lá, registadas a 100mts da barragem:
1/4: *-3.9º*
2/4: *-1.2º*
3/4: *-0.6º*
4/4: *1.2º*

Por cá, vamos com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e mínima "tórrida" de 7.2º.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Abr 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia
Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 13.9ºC
Pressão: 1022.3hPa
HR: 70%


----------



## pedrorod (6 Abr 2009 às 00:19)

Boa Noite!
Dados Actuais:
T:10ºC
HR:81%
Pressão:1016.5hPa e a descer
Amanhã parece que já vai chover, vamos lá ver se anima o fórum


----------



## vinc7e (6 Abr 2009 às 00:30)

Este tópico consegui ter três mensagens num fim de semana...Fantástico lol


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 02:03)

vinc7e disse:


> Este tópico consegui ter três mensagens num fim de semana...Fantástico lol



Não estivessem cá o Veterano e o João Soares nos outros dias, este tópico teria metade das mensagens. Todos sabemos que este tempo é miserável para a participação mas há que fazer um esforço.


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2009 às 08:55)

thunderboy disse:


> Não estivessem cá o Veterano e o João Soares nos outros dias, este tópico teria metade das mensagens. Todos sabemos que este tempo é miserável para a participação mas há que fazer um esforço.



 E cá estou eu novamente activo, ainda com as pernas doridas depois de 9 horas de caminhada. Nada que não se possa repetir a seu tempo!

 Mas hoje é um prazer acrescido, porque está a chover Sim, é verdade, não se trata de um dilúvio, mas face ao marasmo vigente, torna-se notícia de 1ª página

 Quanto à temperatura, 10º aqui em Rio Tinto, contra os 11,5º registados à meia-hora no Aviz.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Abr 2009 às 09:45)

Veterano disse:


> E cá estou eu novamente activo, ainda com as pernas doridas depois de 9 horas de caminhada. Nada que não se possa repetir a seu tempo!
> 
> Mas hoje é um prazer acrescido, porque está a chover Sim, é verdade, não se trata de um dilúvio, mas face ao marasmo vigente, torna-se notícia de 1ª página
> 
> Quanto à temperatura, 10º aqui em Rio Tinto, contra os 11,5º registados à meia-hora no Aviz.



Finalmente chove em Portugal continental!!
Esperemos que venha fazer uma visita mais a sul...
Em relação ao numero de mensagens neste tópico (e noutros), espero que a divisão por regiões não seja para manter, mas isso é assunto para outro tópico....
Entretanto, vamos apreciando a chuva, que tanta falta nos faz.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Abr 2009 às 10:20)

E exactamente um mês depois, P.Rubras volta a registar precipitações.
Por enquanto ainda não perfaz nem 1mm mas a julgar pelo satétite alguma coisa mais substancial estará para vir.
Aleluia...Aleluia. Chove finalmente em (algum ) Portugal...


----------



## jpmartins (6 Abr 2009 às 11:27)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu mto nublado, inclusivamente já pingou, mas nada de substancial.


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2009 às 13:52)

Que maravilha voltou a "chover"....

Então já acabou?

Pois é, a frente prometia algo mais substancial em especial aqui para o Norte mas está as ser um valente fiasco!!!

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas de hoje 1 mm 

será que deu para assentar o pó todo?

Vento actual : SW 14 km/h

Temperatura 13 cº

Humidade 90 %

Pressão 1016 hpa...

O céu está a clarear e a frente a passar....

Assim não vamos lá não....


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2009 às 14:30)

Em Rio Tinto sigo com 13º, parou de chover há algum tempo, céu encoberto, será que vai ainda chover ou as abertas que já se vislumbram vão encerrar este episódio (pouco) pluvioso?


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Abr 2009 às 15:10)

Sabíamos que a frente que nos afectaria hoje era fraca, pois sabíamos...
Não sabíamos era que fosse tão fraca, mesmo!!!
Apenas 1,6 mm e já com toda a banda de nuvens passada e as consequentes abertas no céu.
Que tristeza ...
Tenho saudades de uma valente chuvada...Muitas...


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2009 às 16:16)

Grande carga de água aqui em Rio Tinto, está a chover a bom ritmo, esperemos que se aguente algum tempo


----------



## thunderboy (6 Abr 2009 às 18:23)

Veterano disse:


> Grande carga de água aqui em Rio Tinto, está a chover a bom ritmo, esperemos que se aguente algum tempo



Deve ser o pós frontal porque a frente já la vai


----------



## jpmartins (6 Abr 2009 às 19:44)

Boa tarde
O que choveu por aqui se assim se pode chamar, não deu para registar nada no pluviómetro .
T.actual 12.8ºC
Pressão: 1015.9hPa
HR: 70%


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2009 às 20:35)

Por aqui sigo com 13º, algumas nuvens empurradas por vento de noroeste, ambiente fresco comparado com o das últimas semanas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2009 às 22:32)

Apesar de o *João Soares* estar por Bragança, ele relata uma precipitação acumulada de *2 mm* em Canidelo.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2009 às 00:19)

Bem...céu com algumas nuvens e vento de O\NO aparente.
Temperatura actual: 4,0 ºC.
Por aqui tive 3,5 mm de precipitação
A última precipitação foi precisamente há um mês - a 6 de Março e a quantidade foi........3,5 mm!
Isto foi quase um dilúvio tal a quantidade que caiu durante várias horas...e olhem que eu nunca exagero
Para quando chuva a sério? Para quando?
Ao menos não tive que regar a relva...

Ao menos temos os smiles para dar alguma cor e movimento a este cantinho do fórum.


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2009 às 00:19)

Boa noite
Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 9.9ºC
Pressão: 1017.5hPa
HR: 76%

Tmax.16.5ºC
Tmin.7.4ºC


----------



## Stinger (7 Abr 2009 às 00:22)

Agora passou aqui uma celula e caiu algum granizo :P


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Abr 2009 às 00:37)

Se a sul era já sabido que água do céu era miragem,
por cá, foi-nos prometido outro cenário, outra roupagem.
E afinal, só isto?






[/URL][/IMG]
( quantidade de precipitação em mm que  todo este   reboliço provocou)

2,7 mm aqui ?  Só ?
Os modelos apontaram para mais.
As imagens do Satélite ajudavam.
Depois de um mês inteirinho?
Depois de tanta privação, claro que soube-me a pouco...
A quase nada. 
E de facto foi nada ,defronte de tanta seca...
E aqui ,  sorte divina, ainda que foi precipitando. pouco, mas foi...
inúmeras terras mesmo de Aquém-Tejo nem gota...mais um dia...


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2009 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Manhã quase de Inverno, com 8,5º, aproximam-se nuvens carregadas de noroeste, a chuva vai acontecer


----------



## DMartins (7 Abr 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *5.1º*
Actualmente: céu pouco nublado ou limpo e *9.2º*


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2009 às 15:02)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a precipitação da madrugada rendeu 1mm nada mau.
Neste momento o sol vai brilhando entre cumulos.


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2009 às 15:15)

Temperatura nos 15,4º, o Sol brilha mas a leste nuvens carregadas espreitam...Vamos ver se se aproximam


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2009 às 18:36)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 13.5ºC
Pressão:1021.8hPa
HR: 60%


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2009 às 21:46)

Noite calma aqui no Porto, algumas nuvens, quase sem vento, até a Natureza parece satisfeita, porque será?!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

Por aqui tem tudo calmo, temp. actual 10.9ºC.


----------



## Veterano (8 Abr 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Céu totalmente encoberto a prometer chuva, com 10º no Aviz e agora 8º em Rio Tinto, ambiente fresco, a Páscoa aqui no Norte vai ser passada ao borralho


----------



## Veterano (8 Abr 2009 às 16:32)

Agora sou eu que pergunto por onde anda o pessoal do Litoral Norte! Até estou com medo de postar sozinho. Então aqui vai: por Rio Tinto as nuvens desapareceram quase todas, está um ambiente agradável, com vento fraco, mas tenho preguiça de ir ao carro ver a temperatura


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2009 às 17:40)

Eis, que chego a casa.. Depois de umas férias muito muito muito boas, espectaculares e algo mais 

Céu parciamente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *14,8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (8 Abr 2009 às 19:48)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade alta.
Temp. actual: 13.5ºC
HR: 71%
Pressão:1017.0hPa


----------



## João Soares (8 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

Os extremos do dias 3 a 8 de Abril foram : 

_*Dia 3*_ 

Máxima: *14,5ºC*
Minima: *7,2ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0mm*

_*Dia 4*_

Máxima: *16,2ºC* 
Minima: *9,6ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0mm*

_*Dia 5*_

Máxima: *15,3ºC*
Minima: *9,9ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0mm*

_*Dia 6*_

Máxima: *14,1ºC*
Minima: *8,2ºC*
Precipitação: *2,0mm* 

*Dia 7*

Máxima: *14,7ºC*
Minima: *7,1ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0mm*

*Dia 8*

Máxima: *15,3ºC*
Minima: *7,7ºC*
Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 00:18)

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9,6ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Abr 2009 às 02:58)

continua o fresco quase frio por aqui 8.9º 
e a atmosfera à superfície completamente parada.
Alguns cúmulos já visíveis com a ajuda do luar.Muitos cirros.
Pudera. Tanto que vem lá do Oceano:







[/URL][/IMG]

 Amanhã, (hoje) irá por aqui chover.
dizem-nos.avisam que não será nada de especial.
Mas vai voltar alguma chuva.
Nesta carestia, pois que venha :
o que quer que seja...
Que venha...
( e não estaria nada mal , a julgar pelo satélite , se me encontrasse neste momento no extremo norte da Tunísia...)


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Sigo com 8,5º em Rio Tinto, depois de registar 10º no Aviz. Céu parcialmente encoberto, ainda se vê o Sol, mas parece estar por horas o feliz acontecimento


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 11:07)

A minima desta noite foi de *8,2ºC*

O céu está muito nublado e o vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Abr 2009 às 11:49)

Bom dia
O céu começa a ficar bem carregado com umas nuvens bem escurinhas vindas de NO.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2009 às 13:12)

Dados actuais: 

Temperatura: 14 cº

Vento 17 km /h SW  máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 29 km /h SSW

Pressão: 1012 hpa.

Humidade 80 %

Começa a cair uma chuva muito fraca....


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 13:17)

Tá a chover embora seja fraco


----------



## pedrorod (9 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

Por aqui também já começou a chover!


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 13:35)

João Soares disse:


> Tá a chover embora seja fraco



E aumentou a intensidade 

Chuva moderada


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 14:03)

Até ao momento já acumulei *0,5mm*

Continua a chover, mas desta vez fraco


----------



## jpmartins (9 Abr 2009 às 15:13)

Por aqui na região mais a sul da zona norte ainda não chove. O céu está bem carregado, não deve tarder a chuva tão desejada.


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 15:18)

Já acumulei *2,0mm*

Chuva fraca e moderada, alternadamente.

Temp: *15,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 16:21)

E, mais um aguaceiro.

Vento moderado a forte.

Temp: *14.5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Abr 2009 às 16:40)

Por aqui ainda nada, mas as imagens de satélite prometem festa (se assim se pode chamar ) a qualquer momento.


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 16:42)

No Norte chove entre fraco a moderado, mas com regularidade. Temperatura nos 13,5º. Tudo indica que vai continuar a


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Abr 2009 às 17:07)

Esteve três horas a chover fraquinho, fraquinho,
mas agora sim, agora chove moderadamente







[/URL][/IMG]

A julgar pelo satélite, não será por muito  tempo.
Enfim , já foi qualquer coisa e não aqueles pingos de segunda-feira passada.


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 17:25)

Já mesmo a dar as úlitmas..

Chuva moderada a fraca.
Até agora *3,5mm* 

Temp: *13,7ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (9 Abr 2009 às 17:42)

Por aqui tem chovido com alguma intensidade desde o inicio da tarde..

temperatura *10.4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 17:45)

Aqui no Porto a chuva que tem caído de forma continuada fez uma paragem. O céu continua toldado. Aguardemos


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 17:53)

Chuva forte e vento moderado a forte 

Temp: *13,2ºC*

Precipitação: *7,0mm*


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 17:56)

Confirmo, aqui no Porto recomeçou a chuva moderada Agora, um interregno para ir ao ginásio Atá já.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2009 às 17:56)

Estamos na fase de maior actividade da frente e deve durar pouco...

Chove torrencialmente neste momento!!

Era assim que devia ter chovido durante a tarde toda!!

Temperatura 11.9 c

Vento WSW : 27 km /h

Pressão 1009 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade 89 %

Chuva acumulada até ao momento: 7 mm


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 18:18)

Depois da "tempestade" a bonança 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado

Temp: *13.5ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *7,0mm*


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2009 às 18:41)

João Soares disse:


> Depois da "tempestade" a bonança
> 
> Céu muito nublado e vento moderado
> 
> ...



7??? eu aqui por baixo chove pouco mas ainda nem 1mm tenho


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Abr 2009 às 19:00)

Levo neste momento 8 mm de água "benta" - deve ser a quadra Pascal.
Vento fraco de SW\O aparentemente  e céu encoberto. A chuva deu uma trégua por enquanto...
Temperatura actual: 10,0 ºC.
Vamos ver o que nos espera a noite - acho que ainda cairá mais...pelo céu que temos neste momento deve estar para daqui a mais umas horas a preparar-se mais uns chuveiros.

*Uma Santa Páscoa para todos vós*


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2009 às 20:01)

Acumulei 12 mm de chuva até ao momento( desde as  00 h de hoje) graças também aquela chuvada forte que caiu durante 5 minutos pouco antes de umas ligeiras abertas!

Não está mal...


Situação actual: 

Temperatura: 11,7 cº

Vento: 16 km/k SW ( a rajada máxima foi 41 km/h às 14:52  direcção SSW)

Pressão 1009 hpa  a descer

Humidade: 89 %

Um céu monótono, baixo e encoberto,não chove.


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

E, depois de uma pausa.

Volta a chove moderadamente 

Temp: *13,1ºC*


----------



## pedrorod (9 Abr 2009 às 20:21)

Por aqui neste momento já não chove.
Acham provável a ocorrência de trovoada, lá pelas 2h00 da madrugada.
Segundo o Freemeteo poderíamos ter alguma


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 21:21)

Recomeçou a chover..

Com o último aguaceiro das _20h_ aumentou para *7,8mm*

EDIT (21h30)_:
CHUVA FORTE


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2009 às 21:39)

João Soares disse:


> Recomeçou a chover..
> 
> Com o último aguaceiro das _20h_ aumentou para *7,8mm*
> 
> ...





Confirmo , chove torrencialmente há 6 minutos....


Até que enfim chuva que se veja....


----------



## Stinger (9 Abr 2009 às 21:55)

Aqui chove torrencialmente á 7 minutos com muito granizo á mistura e batida a vento um verdadeiro temporal


----------



## DMartins (9 Abr 2009 às 21:55)

Chove *torrencialmente* com vento. Que temporal de repente...

Descida rápida de temperatura: *10.6º*


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 21:59)

Uma amostra da chuva forte que durou 8 minutos 

(desculpem a qualidade)

Precipitação acumulada: *22,0mm* 

Temp: *11,6ºC*

Chuva fraca


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2009 às 22:04)

Pela Avenida da Boavista abaixo corre um pequeno rio fruto da chuva *a sério* que caiu durante cerca de 15 minutos


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2009 às 22:10)

Bem mas que grande carga de água caiu por aqui....

antes tinha 12 mm de chuva e em questão de 8/9 minutos fiquei com os 23 mm actuais......

eram gotas enormes como aquelas das trovoadas...

Continua a chover embora mais moderado!

Assim está bem....


Venha mais que bem falta faz ....


----------



## DMartins (9 Abr 2009 às 22:12)

Cove ainda que mais fraco, e a temperatura desce rápido.
Vamos agora com : *9.7º*


----------



## Stinger (9 Abr 2009 às 22:14)

Aqui no predio a cobertura da garagem ficou cheia de agua em cima tendo ficado entupido os tubos com tanta agua


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

Snifa disse:


> Bem mas que grande carga de água caiu por aqui....
> 
> antes tinha 12 mm de chuva e em questão de 8/9 minutos fiquei com os 23 mm actuais......
> 
> ...



Eu dantes tinha _7,8mm_ de precipitação e com esta carga de agua aumentou para dos *22,0mm*. 

Continua a chover fraco a moderado

Temp: *11,5ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *23,0mm*


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2009 às 22:44)

BAHHHH que invejaaaa... eu estou mesmo no deserto


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2009 às 22:57)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Braga céu muito nublado, já choveu com muita intensidade, mas agora não chove. Estou cerca de 10ºC

Devido à chuva a procissão do "Ecce Homo" não saiu.


----------



## DMartins (9 Abr 2009 às 23:15)

miguel disse:


> BAHHHH que invejaaaa... eu estou mesmo no deserto



Da ultima vez amigo Miguel, foram vocês os contemplados

continuo com 9.5º colados...


----------



## Z13 (9 Abr 2009 às 23:29)

João Soares disse:


> Uma amostra da chuva forte que durou 8 minutos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHX48Ai6IIk
> (desculpem a qualidade)
> ...





Bem... se isso tudo for de neve nas terras altas... amanhã ninguém passa para Trás-os-Montes....





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui por Braga céu muito nublado, já choveu com muita intensidade, mas agora não chove. Estou cerca de 10ºC
> 
> Devido à chuva a procissão do "Ecce Homo" não saiu.



Espero que a procissão de amanhã "Enterro do Senhor" tenha condições para sair Serei um dos que amanhã rumará a Braga


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2009 às 23:39)

DMartins disse:


> Da ultima vez amigo Miguel, foram vocês os contemplados
> 
> continuo com 9.5º colados...



Já nem me lembro da ultima vez


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Abr 2009 às 23:40)

Z13 disse:


> Bem... se isso tudo for de neve nas terras altas... amanhã ninguém passa para Trás-os-Montes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para já não me parece que esteja a nevar em qualquer lugar do norte, digo isto porque fui aproximadamente até aos 1200m na serra de Nogueira e o mínimo que o meu carro marcou no termómetro eram 5º,por isso acho que a cta po agora deve andar bem alta/talvez 1700-1800m! Estava era muito nevoeiro...


----------



## João Soares (9 Abr 2009 às 23:57)

*Extremos do dia 09.Abril.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *16,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,2ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *24,5mm*  (hoje choveu mais que o Mês de Março completo )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu nublado com algumas abertas

Temp: *10,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (10 Abr 2009 às 00:36)

Boa noite
Por aqui a chuva rendeu 5.6mm, nada mau tendo em conta o panorama.
Temp. actual: 10.6
Pressão: 1009.1hPa
HR: 89%


----------



## jpmartins (10 Abr 2009 às 00:39)

Volta a chover depois de algum tempo de pausa, mais 0.5mm.


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 01:12)

E mais um video de a bocado



 Recomeçou a chover com *9,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 01:32)

João Soares disse:


> Recomeçou a chover com *9,9ºC*



E dessa chuva..Que já parou.
Conto com 1mm de precipitação.

O vento é moderado a forte
Temp: *8,5ºC*

EDIT (01h45):

Volta a chover 
Vento moderado.

Temp: *8,4ºC*


----------



## Stinger (10 Abr 2009 às 02:30)

Á pouco fui ate perto de matosinhos e apanhei com cada carga de agua com granizo e tudo mais que temporal


----------



## thunderboy (10 Abr 2009 às 03:26)

Stinger disse:


> Á pouco fui ate perto de matosinhos e apanhei com cada carga de agua com granizo e tudo mais que temporal



Isso não merecia uma previsão descritiva um pouco mais pormenorizada sem ser apenas "aguaceiros mais frequentes a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela" ...


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 03:30)

Pelo que me é dado observar, neste momento não chove no Porto, vento forte de noroeste, deve estar a caminho outra frente, esta mais fria


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Abr 2009 às 04:58)

João Soares disse:


> *...
> 
> Precipitação acumulada: 24,5mm ...*


*
... oh vizinho: mas que grande diferença daí para aqui:
-aqui, P.Rubras , o acumulado é de 11,9 mm,
entre as 00 UTC de ontem e as 00 de  hoje...

Tão perto e tão longe ou nem por isso?
24,5 mm?  Passou aqui muita coisa ao largo?
Não me parece...
Mas o que importa é que voltou a chover sim...
E agora, madrugada alta, volta a chover .
e apenas com 9,1º e com vento por vezes moderado...
noite de Inverno em plena Primavera, depois de tanto Verão pelo Inverno dentro...*


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 08:07)

Bom dia. Ainda pouco desperto, mas já constatei que estamos no pós-frontal, céu com boas abertas mas que rapidamente encobre, aguaceiros, vento moderado de noroeste.


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 10:07)

A temperatura minima observada: *6,0ºC*

Acumulei durante a noite *2,5mm* 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temp: *10,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 10:13)

Sigo com 9º no Aviz, céu muito escuro a ocidente, para já o Sol ainda brilha...


----------



## jpmartins (10 Abr 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia
Pelas terras de Aveiro por volta das 4:16 caiu mto granizo.
Neste momento tudo calmo.
Precipitação (24h): 9.3mm
Precipitação desde as 00h: 3.6mm
Tmin.7.2ºC
Tactual: 11.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2009 às 11:16)

Recomeçou a chover de forma moderada aqui no Aviz, as nuvens de noroeste passam a correr


----------



## DMartins (10 Abr 2009 às 12:27)

Bom dia.
Recomeçou a chover.
Antes da chuva: *8.9º*
Agora: *7.8º*

EDIT: *7.4º*

EDIT: Impressionante. Parou a chuva, e a temperatura já vai nos 10.2º


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 13:37)

*Sul:*








Temp: *12,1ºC*

Durante a manhã alguns pingos, mas nada demais


----------



## vinc7e (10 Abr 2009 às 13:59)

Boas,

por aqui mais um aguaceiro de granizo 

temperatura *7.9ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Abr 2009 às 14:25)

Mais uma vez o sul ficou a ver navios.
Por aqui 17,1 mm entre as 12 UTC  de ontem e as 12 UTC de hoje.
Nada mau; atendendo aos tempos de carestia...







[/URL][/IMG]


Primeiro em períodos longos de chuva fraca ontem e depois em regime de aguaceiros, uns mais fortes ,outros nem por isso ao longa da noite /madrugada/manhã.
Agora , aqui no litoral norte, boas abertas e já pouco haverá a esperar mais,pelo menos para agora,
 mas nada mau, nada mau esta benesse caída dos ceús abençoada...


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 18:51)

Durante a tarde nao choveu.

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,9ºC*

A máxima observada foi de *14,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (10 Abr 2009 às 22:16)

E, aí está, um aguaceiro fraco 

Temp: *11,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 00:15)

_Extremos do dia 10.Abril.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *14,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,0ºC*

Precipitação: *3,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chuva fraca 

Temp: *11,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 01:22)

João Soares disse:


> Chuva fraca
> Temp: *11,2ºC*



Essa chuva fraca, fez acumular *0,5mm* 

Temp: *10,5ºC*

Abraços!
Até Logo!


----------



## João Soares (11 Abr 2009 às 11:55)

João Soares disse:


> Essa chuva fraca, fez acumular *0,5mm*



Durante a noite ainda cairam mais uns aguaceiros fracos, que fez aumentar  precipitação acumulada em mais 0,5mm, sendo assim, prefaz um total de *1,0mm*.

No Total deste 3 dias "chuvosos" acumulei *28,5mm* ... Agora que venha o sol, já tou farto de chuva 

A Temperatura minima observada foi de *7,7ºC*

Céu parcialmente nublado (e que me dera que não chovesse )

Temp: *13,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 00:31)

_Extremos do dia 11.Abril.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *14,7ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,7ºC*

Precipitação: *1,0mm*


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Abr 2009 às 00:54)

Por aqui fechei o Sábado com mínima de 6.5ºC e máxima de 15.5ºC. Sigo neste momento com 7.5ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Abr 2009 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Sigo com,
Tactual 15.0ºC
Pressão: 1019.1hPa
HR:57%


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 13:34)

Boa Páscoa! 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp Actual: *15,9ºC*

A temperatura minima observada foi de *8,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 16:59)

A Tempratura máxima observada foi de *17,9ºC*  (A temperatura máxima mais alta de Abril )

Céu limpo, mas com alguns cumulus no horizonte.
Vento fraco de NW

Temp. Actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (12 Abr 2009 às 20:37)

Boas tardes! Chegado de Bragança, onde assisti sistematicamente às nuvens de neve e chuva a morrerem por Montezinho e Sanabria. É incrível o bloqueio que estes sistemas montanhosos provocam, as nuvens desfazem-se antes da fronteira portuguesa

 Pelo Porto sigo com 14,5º, vento moderado e poucas nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (12 Abr 2009 às 20:45)

Alguns (mas poucos) cumulus, vento fraco

Temp: *12,0ºC*

Amanhã, por esta hora quantos mm's já terei acumulado? (1-2mm)


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2009 às 23:14)

As temperaturas às 22h00


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 00:51)

_*Extremos do dia 12.Abril. 2009*_

Temp. Máxima: *17,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,2ºC*

Precipitação *0,0mm* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *9,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 02:49)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *8,6ºC*

Amanhã e para os próximos dias esperam-se chuvosos 
Quantos mm's iremos acumular?


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Abr 2009 às 02:56)

...e depois da implementação desta regionalização de tópicos,que ao coincidir  com tempo prolongadamente estável tornou-a  excessiva,
 quase extemporânea,
eis que aí vem um teste, à sua razoabilidade:
-Em noite de despedida de esta calmaria ,
com 9,1º e céu quase limpo,
aí vem semana que promete esgotar todas as sub-regiões.
Cá estarei a assinalá-lo , pela parte (região)que me toca, se for caso disso.
Assim seja...


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2009 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Mudança nocturna das condições atmosféricas, chuva miudinha, céu totalmente encoberto, 10º no Aviz, agora 8º em Rio Tinto, esta semana promete


----------



## jpmartins (13 Abr 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado, com periodos de chuva fraca que já rendeu 0.5 mm desde as 00h.
Uma boa semana para todos.


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 10:22)

A Temperatura minima observada foi de *8,3ºC*

De manhã, já chuviscou e já acumulei *0,5mm*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 13:20)

Morrinha fraca alternando para alguns pingos perdidos e vice-versa 

Temp: *14,5ºC*

*Edit (13h32):*

Chuva fraca!


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2009 às 14:30)

Neste momento em Rio Tinto estão 12,5º e chove de forma moderada


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

Vai caindo chuva fraca 

Mas a pouco tempo, a chuva era moderada, e já acumulo *2,0mm* 

Temp: *14,5ºC* (máxima)


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 16:43)

O céu encontra-se assim:





Temp: *14,2ºC*

Ainda chuviscou, mas nada de transcendente.. Nada acumulei


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 17:50)

João Soares disse:


> O céu encontra-se assim:



Se a pouco o céu encontrava-se assim.

Agora está assim, em 1 hora :





Temp: *15,5ºC* (máxima do dia)


----------



## jpmartins (13 Abr 2009 às 19:44)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a precipitação rendeu até agora 2.5mm.
Temp. actual: 1013.2hPa
HR: 78%
Neste momento não chove.


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 21:25)

E, acaba de cair um aguaceiro moderado 

Temp: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (13 Abr 2009 às 21:55)

Aguaceiro que também passou aqui pelo Aviz


----------



## DMartins (13 Abr 2009 às 21:57)

Boas.
Chove à cerca de 15 minutos, e por alguns minutos caiu uma boa descarga.

Vamos com *10.4º*


----------



## João Soares (13 Abr 2009 às 22:06)

E, com outro aguaceiro:


_(desculpem a qualidade)_

Aumentou para *3,0mm* de precipitação.

Temp. Actual: *10,6ºC*


----------



## DMartins (13 Abr 2009 às 22:10)

Chove moderado a forte agora.


----------



## Lince (13 Abr 2009 às 22:16)

Boa noite a todos.
Este ano não pára de nos surpreender. Depois dos nevões do outono/primavera, eis que volta a nevar no dia 6 e 10 deste mês no ultimo com bastante intensidade e muita acomulação e agora para espanto de todos mais uma semana com neve acima doa 900/1200m.
É um inverno de loucos...


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2009 às 00:04)

*Extremos do dia 13.Abril.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: 8,3ºC 

Precipitação: *3,0mm* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2009 às 00:42)

O céu já está quase limpo.

Os "bombardeiros" vão-se fazer sentir pelo dia de hoje.

Temp. Actual: *9,5ºC*

Até logo!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Abr 2009 às 01:12)

Lince disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Este ano não pára de nos surpreender. Depois dos nevões do outono/primavera, eis que volta a nevar no dia 6 e 10 deste mês no ultimo com bastante intensidade e muita acomulação e agora para espanto de todos mais uma semana com neve acima doa 900/1200m.
> É um inverno de loucos...



De loucos  ou não ,aqui a norte será  Inverno seguramente lembrado.
E depois de muito louco Março quase abafado,
está frio outra vez.e vai estar de chuva e assim sendo,
oh  companheiro Lince que nos relatas dos confins e
lá das alturas ,  estás tramado:
-vais voltar a trabucar.Vais voltar a relatar-nos.

Por aqui o 1º impacto rendeu apenas 3,8 mm.
Era já  esperado.
Doravante e até sexta/sábado ,ver-se-á  se o expectado
corresponderá ao efectivamente verificado.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Abr 2009 às 05:50)

E acaba de aterrar aqui em P.Rubras o 1º aguaceiro (de muitos, espera-se)
importante que em pouco mais de 3 minutos largou 1,4 mm.
A ponte aérea das precipitações vindas do Atlântico para o Continente
parece ter começado.
Veremos quantos aguaceiros inundarão as pistas.


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2009 às 07:35)

Bom dia! 

A temperatura minim observada foi de *7,7ºC*

Com este aguaceiro continuo, que já acumulei *1,0mm* acompanhado por um trovão  

Temp Actual: *8,4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Abr 2009 às 07:41)

João Soares disse:


> ... acompanhado por um trovão .
> 
> Temp Actual: *8,4ºC*



Aqui foi quase em cima .O forte trovão surgiu apenas 4 segundos depois do relâmpago.Na altura o aguaceiro era tremendo.Agora chuva fraca e vem lá uma aberta...
Sim senhor.Boas entradas.Isto promete...


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Também ouvi o trovão, na mesma altura em que caía um forte aguaceiro, por volta das 7.15 horas. Neste momento sigo com 8º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2009 às 10:34)

O Aguaceiro acompanhado por um trovão resultou de *3,0mm* de precipitação 
[este mês: _36,5mm_]
[este ano: _394,0mm_]

Céu parcialmente limpo, mas está a ficar nublado para os lados do mar (deve estar para chegar outro aguaceiro)

Temp. Actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2009 às 11:26)

Mais um aguaceio moderado, e mais um _1mm_

Contudo, hoje, já vão *4,0mm* 

*Oeste* :




*Este:*




Temp: *12,1ºC*


PS: O quê que se passa com a estação de Pedras Rubras? Já não debita dados para o IM desde as 23h


----------



## DMartins (14 Abr 2009 às 12:44)

Boas.
Mínima de *5.8º*

À minutos estavam *12.4º* e depois deste último aguaceiro com pequenas bolas de gelo, a temperatura desceu para *9.6º* que se mantém agora.
Abraços e bom dia de Inverno a todos


----------



## camrov8 (14 Abr 2009 às 13:02)

neste momento o tempo esta a aliviar mas tambem ja choveu e com a trovoada caiu granizo


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2009 às 13:28)

camrov8 disse:


> neste momento o tempo esta a aliviar mas tambem ja choveu e com a trovoada caiu granizo



Registei algumas descargas entre as 12:00 e 12: 30!

As distãncias andavam pelos 20 a 35 km.

Caiu um aguaceiro leve com gotas grossas mas estava muito escuro mais para sul onde estava a trovoada e o granizo!

Neste momento 12 cº 

Vento SSW 18 km/h

Pressão 1008 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade 70%.

Precipitação desde as 0 horas de hoje: 8 mm

Isto está a começar bem!


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 14:55)

Sigo com 12,5º em Rio Tinto, chove aos aguaceiros, pressão nos 1008,3 hpa, tem vindo a descer


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Abr 2009 às 16:01)

Lince disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Este ano não pára de nos surpreender. Depois dos nevões do outono/primavera, eis que volta a nevar no dia 6 e 10 deste mês no ultimo com bastante intensidade e muita acomulação e agora para espanto de todos mais uma semana com neve acima doa 900/1200m.
> É um inverno de loucos...



Boa tarde Caro Colega,

Na 6ªFeira (10/04) estava na Serra Da Cabreira (Cerca de 950m) e não vi nenhuma acumulação de neve nesta serra (Mesmo no topo - 1255m). Consegui ver algum elemento branco mas pouco acumulado nos pontos mais altos do Gerês.

Cumprimentos,

ELJICUATRO


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2009 às 18:30)

Até agora, um acumulado de* 5,0mm* de precipitação.

Temp: *13,3ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Abr 2009 às 19:08)

Por aqui agora um aguaceiro fraquinho com direito a um fraquinho arco-íris.







[/URL][/IMG]


Que dizer de um dia que aqui começou tão bem?
(tremendo  aguaceiro com um relâmpago às 7 h )
- Muita parra , pouca uva 
ou talvez este dia tenha sofrido de  ejeculação precoce...
O que vale é que a procissão ainda vai no adro...


----------



## jpmartins (14 Abr 2009 às 20:53)

Boa noite
Por aqui a noite trouxe alguma chuva por vezes forte, o dia foi fraquinho, apenas alguns trovões muito ao longe.
Neste momento não chove.
Temp. actual: 10.6ºC
HR: 78%
Precipitação total: 6.7 mm


----------



## João Soares (14 Abr 2009 às 21:02)

Este aguaceiro moderado, acumulou mais _1,0mm._ 

Em 6 aguaceiro ocorridos hoje, acumulei *6,0mm* 

Temp: *9,9ºC*


----------



## Kodiak (14 Abr 2009 às 21:30)

Em Leonte,Gerês (cerca de 900m) hoje pelas 18 horas começou a nevar com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 22:29)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 10º, pressão nos 1008,2 hpa, tempo calmo para já


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 23:22)

Pela imagem de radar do IM, está a chover muito mais no interior do país neste momento do que no litoral, e então de Aveiro para cima não se passa mesmo nada


----------



## camrov8 (14 Abr 2009 às 23:27)

alguem sabe se estar a nevar nas altitudes dadas pelo im


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 23:30)

Veterano disse:


> Pela imagem de radar do IM, está a chover muito mais no interior do país neste momento do que no litoral, e então de Aveiro para cima não se passa mesmo nada



Infelizmente a cobertura do radar do IM não cobre o país todo. Talvez para o ano.
O de Loulé abarca todo o sul, o de Coruche todo o centro, mas de Viseu/Aveiro para cima, simplesmente não há informação porque o radar não alcança.

Em breve será construído um radar em Arouca, de modo a que toda a superfície do continente seja coberta pelos radares de precipitação.  

Aí pelo norte, o melhor é mesmo guiarem-se pelas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 23:50)

AnDré disse:


> Infelizmente a cobertura do radar do IM não cobre o país todo. Talvez para o ano.



   Obrigado AnDré pelo esclarecimento. O facto é que para já o Porto está sequinho


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2009 às 00:06)

_*Extremos do dia 14.Abril.2009*_

Temp. Máxima: *14,3ºC*
Temp. Minima: 7,7ºC

Precipitação: *6,0mm* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *9,3ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2009 às 00:13)

Tou chateado...claro que tou chateado...
Então não é que ,logo pelo raiar da aurora ,
uma linha de instabilidade 






[/URL][/IMG]

(aqui, às 9 horas já  no interior)

surpreendeu, bafejou e inundou em 3 minutos.
E olhávamos para Ocidente e 
xiii :-o que aí vem .
E depois ao longo de todo o santo dia, até agora ,(aqui) nada...
Prometem, prometem e depois um tipo vai ver,
e não se vê resultados nenhuns ...
Fico chateado...claro que tou chateado...
....ainda e sempre à espera de algo,
e sorrindo porque as prespectivas são favoráveis,
vou descansar no sossego de amanhã ter um dia melhor...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2009 às 00:33)

Hoje o dia por aqui foi igualmente calma, tirando alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a noite.
Precipitação: 6.7mm (já choveu mais este mês que no mês de Março)
Pressão: 1005.7hPa
HR: 86%
Temp. actual 8.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2009 às 00:40)

Boa noite *meteorologicómanos*
Parece que isto vai bom para quem semeou...sementes!
A chuva que temos estes dias é muito boa sim senhor...já cá fazia falta a tão abençoada água.
Ontem e hoje tive um total de 17 litros\m2. No total o Abril já me trouxe 56 litros\m2. Bem bom se atendermos ao Março que pressagiava total ausência do elemento líquido para este mês.
Tempo fresco - sigo com 6,5ºC. Extremos de hoje: Tmin 5,0ºC e Tmáx 12,5ºC.
Aguaceiros e períodos de chuvisco (estes practicamente não deram para contabilizar qualquer valor de precipitação)


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2009 às 02:23)

Mais depressa me queixara, mais depressa o aguaceiro chegara...
Vigoroso aguaceiro entretanto já terminado .






[/URL][/IMG]

E voltamos ao mesmo:
-Oh pró que vem lá...
se agora choveu forte do "nada" (a julgar pelo satélite- pois é, por aqui não há radares !!!!!!) 
que dizer a Ocidente com deslocamento para cá?
Vou dormir sobressaltado...
E mais uma coisa: Está frio  9.1º...(Muito frio, se pensarmos que estamos já em meados de Abril e em circulação oceânica...).


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2009 às 08:26)

A temperatura minima observada foi de *6,8ºC*

Chuva moderada e *2,0mm* 
O vento é fraco.

Temp Actual: *7.6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Sigo com 7,5º em Rio Tinto, pressão nos 1008,4 hpa, aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia
A noite trouxe alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Neste momento o sol brilha entre nuvens, o dia promete.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.2mm


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 09:30)

AnDré disse:


> Infelizmente a cobertura do radar do IM não cobre o país todo. Talvez para o ano.
> O de Loulé abarca todo o sul, o de Coruche todo o centro, mas de Viseu/Aveiro para cima, simplesmente não há informação porque o radar não alcança.
> 
> Em breve será construído um radar em Arouca, de modo a que toda a superfície do continente seja coberta pelos radares de precipitação.
> ...



 Estive a reparar melhor e o radar do IM ainda apanha a maior parte da região norte, deixando apenas de fora o Alto Minho e a zona mais a norte de Trás-Os-Montes. Na imagem, só a parte mais escura escapa ao radar, estando a parte clara abrangida


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2009 às 09:51)

Veterano disse:


> Estive a reparar melhor e o radar do IM ainda apanha a maior parte da região norte, deixando apenas de fora o Alto Minho e a zona mais a norte de Trás-Os-Montes. Na imagem, só a parte mais escura escapa ao radar, estando a parte clara abrangida




Apanhar apanha sempre qualquer coisa, mas se começares a acompanhar regularmente o radar perceberás que ele não é minimamente fiel ao que vês localmente na tua zona. O problema é que quanto mais distante, menos precisão ele tem. Por várias razões, a começar na atenuação do sinal com a distância, a própria curvatura da Terra, o direccionamento, quanto mais longe mais alto e largo é o feixe, ou seja, estás a rastrear apenas nos níveis altos dando uma informação incompleta do que se passa na realidade, o relevo das serras altas que são obstáculos ao que está a jusante, bem como toda a contaminação com ecos provocados pelo solo, etc,etc. 














Mesmo um radar no norte será uma instalação complexa de afinar, pois durante muito tempo falava-se que para o norte provavelmente seriam necessários dois. Com um quase de certeza que haverá algumas zonas "brancas" por detrás de uma ou outra serra.


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 10:25)

Vince disse:


> Apanhar apanha sempre qualquer coisa, mas se começares a acompanhar regularmente o radar perceberás que ele não é minimamente fiel ao que vês localmente na tua zona.



  Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, Vince, agora já entendi melhor a situação. Sem dúvida que a zona norte carece de uma melhor cobertura por parte do IM.


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 10:55)

Chove de forma moderada em Rio Tinto e pelo panorama de nuvens a oeste, é para continuar


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2009 às 11:27)

Mais um aguaceiro transatlântico que chega a bom (aero)porto...






[/URL][/IMG]

Pena é, que não traga muitos passageiros (meteoros) a bordo.
Este aguaceiro é fraco.
Veremos os próximos voos ...
é que a lista prevista de " chegadas" é extensa...


----------



## tugaafonso (15 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

cai um fortíssimo aguaceiro por estas bandas... O meu jardim agradece!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2009 às 13:16)

Neste momento não chove por aqui, o céu está bem escuro.
Precipitação desde as 00h: 6.2ºC
Pressão: 1005.4hPa
Tactual: 14.1ºC

Tmin. 7.1ºC


----------



## Rita Cunha (15 Abr 2009 às 13:31)

Bem, aqui por Braga chove, chove e chove, embora tenha havido uma pequena interrupção entre as 10h30 e as 11h00. Cinzento da maneira como o céu está, a chuva está para durar todo o dia. É um típico dia de Inverno.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 13:47)

Por aqui já acumulei 10 mm desde as 00 horas.

a temperatura está baixa : 10 cº

Vento SW 19 km/h

Humidade 79 %

Pressão 1006 hpa.

Não chove neste momento, vamos lá ver se isto anima para a tarde porque a continuar assim esta primeira depressão cheira-me a "fiasco moderado"...


Trovoada só ontem e apenas um trovão pela manhã?.... é pouco....

Começo a ficar impaciente isto não está a corresponder ás minhas expectativas.....


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 14:14)

Por Rio Tinto sigo com 11,5º, pressão nos 1008,5 hpa, aguaceiros fracos, vento de sudoeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2009 às 14:38)

tugaafonso disse:


> cai um fortíssimo aguaceiro por estas bandas... O meu jardim agradece!



Olha, que bom...alguém daqui!!!
Já estava acostumado a estar sozinho nesta zona

Nesta hora tempo encoberto, 11,5ºC de temperatura - até está um "arzinho" agradável, uma leve brisa proveneiente de algum dos pontos cardeais. NÃO CHOVE!
Bem, tive uma mínima de 5,0ºC e uma máxima até ao momento de 12,5ºC.
Terei até ao momento cerca de 5 mm de precipitação - olhando ao "longe" para o pluviómetro.
Pelos relatos os mais beneficiados pela instabilidade são os companheiros do litoral-litoral; os do litoral-interior tem apenas parte dessa instabilidade.
Esperemos por mais...


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2009 às 17:28)

Muitos voos ( aguaceiros) têm sido cancelados mas a julgar 
pelo satélite parece que vai chegar agora a nossa vez.
Entretanto mais um aguaceiro fraco com direito a arco-íris







[/URL][/IMG]

Fui lá fora, (o meu apartamento é todo virado a leste) 
e de oeste a coisa promete.
Parece que não vem voo (aguaceiro),
mas sim ponte aérea ( vários aguaceiros).
O melhor é não embandeirar em arco...


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2009 às 18:20)

Que manhã e tarde, passada a chuva e ao frio (enquanto decorria o dia defesa nacional) 

A temperatura máxima absorvada foi de *13,7ºC*.

Por agora, caí um aguaceiro moderado, mas a coisa de 5 minutos o aguaceiro era forte 

Até ao momento, já registo *12,0mm* de precipitação  

Temperatura Actual: *11,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 18:25)

Caiu há momentos um aguaceiro muito forte que rendeu 5.3 mm  em 5 minutos.....

A foto do dito cujo antes do céu "desabar":









Neste momento:

vento Sul 25 KM/H

Temperatura 12 cº

Humidade 82 %

Pressão 1006 hpa

Não chove e céu muito nublado


----------



## DMartins (15 Abr 2009 às 19:01)

Seguimos com 10.1º

De vez em quando, é cada descarga...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2009 às 20:58)

Boa noite
Neste momento não chove, temp. actual 10.6ºC.
Precipitação: 7.2mm
Pressão: 1006.8hPa

A imagem de satélite está muito interessante


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 21:56)

Está a relampejar a oeste do Porto sobre o mar!!

Já vi dois ou três clarões e um relâmpago!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2009 às 21:57)

Está a trovejar também a oeste de Aveiro


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 22:06)

jpmartins disse:


> Está a trovejar também a oeste de Aveiro



Sim elas veem aí , há bons desenvolvimentos no mar!!

Já se conseguem avistar muito ao longe os clarões!!

O meu detector está a registar as descargas!


----------



## Brunomc (15 Abr 2009 às 22:12)

a ver pelas imagens de satélite parece que vai haver festa ai no norte durante a noite..


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 22:19)

A trovoada está a passar por Aveiro, talvez chegue ao Porto (porque será que os espanhóis tem a informação mais actualizada que o nosso IM?)


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2009 às 22:20)

Parece que a pouco mais de 20 km da costa não se sente tanto essa emoção.
Por cá temos tido alguns aguaceiros e pouco mais. Alguns chuviscos que nem dão para contabilizar.
Mas ao menos que há "festa" em vários lados...
Até às 18 h tive um total de 6,0 mm de precipitação, portanto nem tudo é secura por cá.
Bem bom para as sementes de relva metidas à terra na semana passada...
O tempo continua frescote mas enganaram-nos! A neve que terá caído hoje foi a altitudes bem elevadas - os 800 mts passando a 1100 mts de certeza que foram bem ultrapassados em altura. Ontem ainda se via neve a cerca de 1200 mts de altitude no Marão mas hoje nem aos 1400 mts ela se via - de longe, de longe... - a temperatura pelas 17.30h andava pelos 12,5ºC a 350 mts pelo que será fácil de calcular uma temperatura bem ppositiva nessas altitudes durante o dia.


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 22:29)

Confesso que sobre o mar de Matosinhos ainda não consegui descortinar nenhuma descarga, a não ser a luz do farol de Leça

  Mas o horizonte está bem escuro e isto promete


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2009 às 22:46)

Por aqui está animado, chuva forte neste momento, quanto a trovoado só a ouço ao longe, mas a noite promete não deve tardar muito uma ou outra descarga


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 22:48)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui está animado, chuva forte neste momento, quanto a trovoado só a ouço ao longe, mas a noite promete não deve tardar muito uma ou outra descarga



  Se o vento se mantiver de sudoeste, deve estar a chegar alguma coisa aqui ao Porto, para já nem sequer chove


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2009 às 22:49)

Este último aguaceiro rendeu 3.5mm num espaço +/- de 7 minutos.
EDIT 4mm


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2009 às 23:19)

Chuva moderada 

Temp. Actual: *9,5ºC*


*TROVÃOOOOOOO*


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 23:21)

TROVÃO........

Chove torrencialmente com algum granizo!!


EI LÁ....Chove mesmo torrencialmente!!!!

Vento oeste a 40 km /h!!

Granizo grosso!


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 23:21)

Também aqui no Porto, *com trovoada*


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 23:25)

Segundo trovão, a sul do Porto


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2009 às 23:27)

Veterano disse:


> Segundo trovão, a sul do Porto



Sim, outro.. eu ouvi 

Continua  a chover com *8,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 23:28)

Agora relampejou para o lado do mar , a célula está a atravessar o Porto!

Chove intensamente mas já sem granizo!

Mais um trovão!!

Bem me parecia que elas andavam aí.....


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 23:33)

Aqui no Aviz acalmou o vento e a chuva. Será apenas um intervalo?


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2009 às 23:35)

Eles (os meteoros) andam aí:
-chuva, relâmpagos (3) granizo, trovões (2) ...
Agora, só chuva ...
mas à  espera de mais...


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2009 às 23:36)

Também já ouvi um trovão!


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 23:38)

Veterano disse:


> Aqui no Aviz acalmou o vento e a chuva. Será apenas um intervalo?



Custa a acreditar que uma célula de tamanho razoável já tenha acabado, provavelmente a parte mais activa já passou...Vamos aguardar

Ainda chove moderadamente...mas a trovoada acabou....de qualquer modo já deu para matar saudades....


O vento acalmou , a temperatura é que desceu bastante... estão 7.9 graus....


----------



## João Soares (15 Abr 2009 às 23:41)

Sim, a trovoada já deve ter acabado.

No entanto, continua a chover moderadamente 

Temp: 8,1ºC


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2009 às 23:41)

Realmente está com aspecto animado no litoral norte


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda chove moderadamente...mas a trovoada acabou....de qualquer modo já deu para matar saudades....



  Saudades tenho eu de ouvir uns 15 ou 20 trovões quase seguidos, isso acontecia nos saudosos anos 80, não era só a boa música...


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2009 às 23:48)

Paira alguma coisa aqui por perto!







 Agora arranjo o radar em Espanha, é mais seguro


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2009 às 23:54)

Por aqui de momento tudo bem mais calmo, mas espero por mais, as imagens de satélite assim o dizem.
Temp. actual 8.9ºC
Precipitação: 11.3 mm
Pressão: 1007.2hPa


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2009 às 23:59)

Atenção que está a relampejar de novo a Oeste, acabo de ver um clarão forte,

vem lá mais acção!


EDIT: Agora outro enorme clarão!!


----------



## João Soares (16 Abr 2009 às 00:04)

Snifa disse:


> Atenção que está a relampejar de novo a Oeste, acabo de ver um clarão forte,
> 
> vem lá mais acção!



Por acaso, fui agora mesmo despejar o pulviometro  e pareceu-me ter ouvido alguma coisa, mas afinal o que eu ouvi foi mais um 

_*Extremos do dia 15.Abril.2009*_

Temp. Máxima: *13,7ºC*
Temp. Minima: *6,8ºC*

Precipitação: *14,5mm*

E mais um (00h03) 

Temp. Actual: *8,2ºC*

Esteve a chuviscar


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2009 às 02:24)

Linha de instabilidade (associada ao centro de baixas pressões centrado a noroeste da Península Ibérica) "varre" o litoral oeste, progredindo do litoral para o interior e afectando principalmente as regiões para norte do vale do Rio Tejo.

WunderMAPtm

Sat24.com


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2009 às 03:35)

Estou entre o sono que me invade
e este não querer perder o que possa acontecer.
É  tão raro estar nesta iminência que acho que ainda vou permanecer.
Há clarões ao longe a  oeste.Espaçados.
Ouvem-se já  trovões abafados.
Acho que por aqui ainda hoje vou aparecer...
até já ou até amanhã...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia. O resto da noite foi mais calmo, segundo o metereologista do IM na RTP1, à momentos, hoje será um dia de alguma acalmia para amanhã o "grand finale", por todo o país, ou seja, passagem de uma superfície frontal muito activa.

 Por Rio Tinto registo 8,5º, pressão nos 1010,3 hpa, aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 09:02)

Hoje animação a sério parece limitada à região litoral/interior norte (abençoado radar espanhol).


----------



## João Soares (16 Abr 2009 às 09:22)

Bom Dia! 

A Temperatura minima observada foi de *7,6ºC*.

Noite chuvosa que fez um acumulado de *12,0mm*

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temp. Actual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## DMartins (16 Abr 2009 às 09:52)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima *7.6º*
Temperatura actual: *8.8º*

Chuvinha não falta...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 10:06)

Aguaceiros fortes aqui por Rio Tinto


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 10:37)

*Trovão* em Rio Tinto


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2009 às 10:51)

Veterano disse:


> *Trovão* em Rio Tinto



Mas isto são maneiras de acordar?
Com um trovão mesmo em cima e barulho do aguaceiro forte?
Mas que maçada...
Agora, volta a acalmar...


----------



## João Soares (16 Abr 2009 às 11:30)

_9h45_
Caía umas pingas.

_9h51_
O aguaceiro era moderado.

_9h58-10h04_
Grande chuvada, Grande molha. 

Acumulei mais *5,0mm* o que prefaz um valor acumulado de _*17,5mm*_ hoje


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2009 às 11:35)

E aqui está o responsável do meu acordar atordoado






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Agora que o Cb já está para leste,
venham mais cinco ( de oeste)...
E não me importava de acordar assim 5 vezes por semana...


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 11:45)

Em toda a PI, é a região do Porto a única a registar descargas eléctricas!


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 14:33)

Boa tarde. Período de almoço com boas abertas, o sol brilhou, neste momento céu muito nublado, pressão a subir nos 1013,5 hpa e 12,6º.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 14:47)

Veterano disse:


> Em toda a PI, é a região do Porto a única a registar descargas eléctricas!



Nem tudo o que é espanhol é melhor do que o nosso material 
A rede de descargas do IM é por norma bem melhor, só tem como grande defeito o maior atraso na actualização: 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 15:15)

Vince disse:


> Nem tudo o que é espanhol é melhor do que o nosso material
> A rede de descargas do IM é por norma bem melhor, só tem como grande defeito o maior atraso na actualização:
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/



 Precisamente será essa a principal crítica a efectuar ao IM, o atraso em actualizar as informações. Nós aqui no forum reportamos em "real time", logo buscamos apoio na instituição que seja mais rápida a trabalhar.

 No caso do IM, já agora, as previsões descritivas são elaboradas para quatro dias, o AEMet recentemente estende-as a nove dias (arriscam também mais) e temos o caso do radar para a região norte ou melhor, a falta dele, como crítica ao IM.

 Mas atenção: considero que o IM, sendo menos ousado nas suas previsões e mais lento a actualizar a informação, é um organismo que está a fazer um óptimo trabalho, para os constrangimentos financeiros e técnicos com que de certeza se debate

 Força IM


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2009 às 15:45)

Veterano disse:


> Precisamente será essa a principal crítica a efectuar ao IM, o atraso em actualizar as informações. Nós aqui no forum reportamos em "real time", logo buscamos apoio na instituição que seja mais rápida a trabalhar.
> 
> No caso do IM, já agora, as previsões descritivas são elaboradas para quatro dias, o AEMet recentemente estende-as a nove dias (arriscam também mais) e temos o caso do radar para a região norte ou melhor, a falta dele, como crítica ao IM.
> 
> ...




Exacto, 

é lamentável que no ano 2009 a região Norte não tenha ainda um radar ou radares meteorológicos ....

Ainda se investe muito pouco em ciência no nosso País...

A actualização dos dados no site do IM podia e deveria ser melhorado mas enfim "eles" parecem não ligar muito a isso....

O " governo" prefere  gastar milhões em projectos faraónicos e  como O TGV...

Certamente a culpa não é dos meteorologistas que lá trabalham que concerteza fazem o melhor que podem com os meios que dispõem....

Enfim o País (governo) que temos....


----------



## João Soares (16 Abr 2009 às 20:32)

A temperatura máxima observada foi de *15,6ºC*

A preicpitação acumulada é de *17,5mm*

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento geralmente fraco.

Temp. Actual: *12,4ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Abr 2009 às 22:15)

Boa noite
Sigo com,
Tactual 11.5ºC
Pressão: 1015.3hPa (sempre a subir)
HR: 81%
Precipitação Hoje: 8.8mm


----------



## João Soares (16 Abr 2009 às 23:11)

Aguaceiro fraco 

Temp Actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## vegastar (16 Abr 2009 às 23:22)

Boa noite.

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro brutal. 10mm em menos de 10 minutos.


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 23:24)

vegastar disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro brutal. 10mm em menos de 10 minutos.



  Essa é boa! Aqui no Aviz não se passa nada, praticamente nem sopra vento


----------



## Veterano (16 Abr 2009 às 23:30)

Veterano disse:


> Essa é boa! Aqui no Aviz não se passa nada, praticamente nem sopra vento



  Corrijo um pouco a minha informação: vejo formações nebulosas dispersas, mas muito compactas, carregadas de humidade, por onde elas passarem, fica tudo bem regado!

  Será que é uma amostra do que está para chegar amanhã?


----------



## vegastar (16 Abr 2009 às 23:30)

Veterano disse:


> Essa é boa! Aqui no Aviz não se passa nada, praticamente nem sopra vento



Bem, a Trofa fica a uns bons 20km a Nordeste do Porto... No radar do IM dá para ver, ainda que muito atenuada, a célula que passou por aqui.


----------



## João Soares (16 Abr 2009 às 23:40)

*Extremos do dia 16.Abril.2009*

Temp. Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,6ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *17,5mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp. Actual: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Sigo com 12º no Aviz, agora 10,5º em Rio Tinto, pressão nos 1006,1 hPa, não choveu durante a noite, mas o céu está muito nublado


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2009 às 11:32)

Bom dia! 

Durante, o inicio da manhã ocorreram uns aguaceiros que renderam *1,5mm*.

A temperatura minima observada foi de *9,3ºC*

Céu muito nublado e o vento é fraco.

Temp: *14ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Abr 2009 às 14:22)

Pessoal do Norte já tiveram trovoadas e nem diziam nada.


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 14:42)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pessoal do Norte já tiveram trovoadas e nem diziam nada.



  Pois olha que não ouvi nada! Aqui em Rio Tinto ainda nem sequer choveu...

  O facto é que se aproximam algumas nuvens mais compactas, vamos ver o que isto dá!


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2009 às 16:35)

Para já não deu em nada, o Litoral Norte deve ser a zona mais calma do país neste momento!

 Sol aqui por Rio Tinto, muitas nuvens para ocidente, mas aparentemente preguiçosas, não deixam cair nada. Pode ser mais à tardinha.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2009 às 18:56)

Não deu nada?! Haaaa?!
Mas claro que deu...mas de noite!
Ajuntei prá ii uns 9 mm de precipitação molhada
E sol? Por aqui nada de sol, só tempo nublado, nublado! O sol só por vezes se atreve a espreitar por uns segundos...

Correcção: juntei 9 mm de precipitação desde as 24 h, mas a maior parte desta foi durante a noite com aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas de curta duração. ao longo do dia passaram alguns cúmulos que não deixavam mais nada a não ser chuviscos - parte deles nem sequer davam para contabilizar qualquer valor.

Ontem, dia 16, tive 19,5 mm de precipitação. Levo no total acumulado do mês de Abril *84,5 mm*. É um bom valor de atendermos que há 3 semanas atrás clamava-mos por chuva pois o espectro de uma seca severa estava à porta. Nada mau - as plantas agradecem. pena que o mesmo não seja extensível a todo o país...
Falta dizer que o acumulado desde o dia 20 de Janeiro (dia em que iniciei a contagem pluviométrica) foi de* 606 mm*


----------



## João Soares (17 Abr 2009 às 19:17)

A Temperatura máxima observada foi de *14,5ºC*

A precipitação acumulada foi de *2,5mm*. 


Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *14,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

_*Extremos do dia 17.Abril.2009*_

Temp. Máxima: *14,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *9,3ºC*

Precipitação: *2,5mm* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco.

Temp: *10,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2009 às 00:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não deu nada?! Haaaa?!
> Mas claro que deu...mas de noite!
> Ajuntei prá ii uns 9 mm de precipitação molhada
> E sol? Por aqui nada de sol, só tempo nublado, nublado! O sol só por vezes se atreve a espreitar por uns segundos...



Pois no Porto nem de noite, foi um dia de céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia. Alguns aguaceiros fracos, 13,5º de temperatura, pressão nos 1018,4 hPa, manhã de céu muito nublado e vento fraco. É a despedida da chuva durante alguns dias


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2009 às 11:47)

A temperatra minima observada foi de *9,4ºC*

Alguns aguaceiros que acumularam *3,0mm*. 

Cé muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temp. Actual: *14,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2009 às 16:41)

Há 30 minutos caiu um aguaceiro moderado que fez acumular mais _*0,5mm*_ 

Até ao momento, acumulei *3,5mm*

De momento, não chove mas o céu está nublado e o vento é fraco (o que já costuma ser normal com este dias, que já enjoa) 

Temp. Actual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2009 às 17:18)

Aqui no Porto apenas caíram umas gotas, apesar do céu continuar muito nublado. Pressão a subir, nos 1018,9 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (18 Abr 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos do dia 18-Abril-2009*

Temp. Máxima: *14,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *9,4ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *3,5mm*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: 11,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Abr 2009 às 01:45)

O céu esta completamente limpo 

O vento é, geralmente, fraco.

Temp: *9,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2009 às 12:13)

Boa tarde. Dia agradável, pressão nos 1025,9 hPa, sinal da chegada do AA, céu com nuvens altas.


----------



## João Soares (19 Abr 2009 às 12:24)

Boas Tardes! 

A temperatura minima observada foi de *7,1ºC* .

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *15,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Abr 2009 às 18:54)

A tarde foi decorrendo com o aparecimento de mais nuvens altas e algum vento noroeste. Pouco sol, com 15º e pressão nos 1026,3hPa.


----------



## João Soares (20 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

_*Extremos do dia 19.Abril.2009*_

Temp. Máxima: *16,0ºC*
Temp. Mínima: *7,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *12,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia. Manhã encoberta pela região do Porto, com 12,5º e pressão nos 1027,4 hPa. O anticiclone ainda está preguiçoso.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Abr 2009 às 10:49)

Bons dias:
-Por aqui, manhã de nebulosidade típica daquela previsão muito comum em meses mais lá para a frente. Ou seja : céu pouco nublado ,temporariamente muito nublado nas regiões do litoral a norte do cabo X ou Y...
E de facto assim é: Os estratos já estão a dissipar-se, o sol já espreita,
se bem que timidamente, porque agora também há a concorrência de nebulosidade alta.
Temperatura nos 15,9º e ausência de vento.
Enfim, é uma espécie de dia que nem é carne, nem é peixe, antes pelo contrário...


----------



## João Soares (20 Abr 2009 às 12:27)

Boas Tardes! 

A temperatura minima registada foi de *11,5ºC* [A temperatura minima mais alta de Abril 09] 

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado.

Temp. Actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (20 Abr 2009 às 17:22)

A tarde proporcionou um céu pouco nublado, temperatura agradável e pressão nos 1027,5 hPa. Tudo indica iremos ter uma semana primaveril.


----------



## João Soares (20 Abr 2009 às 18:14)

Boas tardes! 

A Temperatura máxima registada foi *17,3ºC* 

Céu praticamente limpo, só alguns cirrus se espalham, mas poucos.
O Vento é moderado e roda de *W*.

Temp. Actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Abr 2009 às 20:29)

Max: 21,2ºC

actual: 15,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Abr 2009 às 00:11)

_*Extremos do dia 20.Abril.2009*_

Temp. Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Temp. Mínima: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm* 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Já está a orvalhar. 

Temp. Actual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, sem nuvens, para já sem vento, com 13º e pressão nos 1029,3 hPa, sinal de que o anticiclone tomou conta de nós!


----------



## João Soares (21 Abr 2009 às 10:58)

Bons dias! 

Manhã de sol e calor.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temp. Actual: *17,1ºC*

A temperatura mínima registada foi de *7,5ºC*.
Que continuem estas mínimas fresquinhas


----------



## Skizzo (21 Abr 2009 às 13:54)

Sigo para já com 23,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Abr 2009 às 19:14)

Hoje, teve um dia relativamente quente 

A Temperatura máxima foi de *18,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp. Actual: *16,3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (21 Abr 2009 às 19:41)

Boa tarde
Céu com muita nebulosidade alta.
Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 16.6ºC
Tmax. 21.1ºC
Tmin. 10.3ºC
Pressão: 1024.0 hPa
HR: 59%


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2009 às 22:25)

Hoje estive pouco tempo na região Litoral Norte, passei parte do dia em Óbidos, mesmo junto ao mar (foi em trabalho). Tempo agradável, para a tarde chegou a nortada moderada, seguida de algum nevoeiro.

 Novamente no Porto, noite primaveril, com a pressão nuns elevados 1029,1 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

*Extremos do dia 21.Abril.2009*

Temperatura Máxima: *18,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Manhã tranquila, com 13,5º, pressão nos 1027,6 hPa (já esteve mais alta), algumas nuvens altas e para já ausência de vento.


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2009 às 09:37)

A temperatura mínima observada foi de *8,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *16,7ºC*.

A última máxima que registei >20ºC foi no dia _26 de Março_, com _20,9ºC_.. Será que hoje chego aos 20ºC?


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 09:48)

João Soares disse:


> A última máxima que registei >20ºC foi no dia _26 de Maio_, com _20,9ºC_.. Será que hoje chego aos 20ºC?



  Bom dia João. Desculpa, mas não percebi isso do 26 de Maio.


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2009 às 13:09)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia João. Desculpa, mas não percebi isso do 26 de Maio.



O dia 26 de Março foi a última máxima registada acima dos 20ºC (nesse dia, tive 20,9ºC) a partir de aí  todas as máximas foram inferiores a 20ºC 


Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temp. Actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (22 Abr 2009 às 13:34)

não queres dizer Março?

Sigo com 24,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2009 às 14:10)

Skizzo disse:


> não queres dizer Março?
> 
> Sigo com 24,9ºC



Sim, Março, peço imensa desculpa 

(Algum moderador, poderia modificar Maio, para Março, nas citações) .

Obrigado pela chamada de atenção 


Céu completamente limpo e sem uma brisa.

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 15:30)

Pois enquanto em Canidelo o João regista 19,2º, aqui em Rio Tinto sigo com 24º, pressão nos 1025,6 hPa (continua a descer), e uma bruma que ofusca o Sol.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Abr 2009 às 16:38)

Max: 25,6ºC

desceu para os 24,9ºC neste momento


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2009 às 19:43)

Que grande máxima hoje registada 

Temperatura máxima: *20,0ºC* 


Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura actual: *18,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 22:43)

Noite primaveril, ainda com 17,5º, vento muito fraco, quase sem nuvens e pressão nos 1026,1 hPa, que mais se podia desejar?


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2009 às 23:14)

Veterano disse:


> Noite primaveril, ainda com 17,5º, vento muito fraco, quase sem nuvens e pressão nos 1026,1 hPa, *que mais se podia desejar?*



Uma trovoada daquelas nocturnas lindas


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 23:21)

miguel disse:


> Uma trovoada daquelas nocturnas lindas



  Talvez mais lá para a frente, com um bocado de sorte! E já agora, em boa companhia.


----------



## João Soares (22 Abr 2009 às 23:47)

*Extremos do dia 22.Abril.2009*

Temperatura Máxima: *20,0ºC*
Temperatura Minima: *8,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (23 Abr 2009 às 01:46)

despeço-me com 16,2ºC


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo agradável, com 14,5º para já, pressão nos 1024,9 hPa, algumas nuvens altas, sem vento.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Abr 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia
Por aqui o dia nasce também cheio de sol, temp. actual 14.9º.


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2009 às 09:56)

A temperatura minima registada foi de *11,3ºC*

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *20,6ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Abr 2009 às 12:11)

Por aqui, com uma mínima de 10,9º lá foi aquecendo até meia hora atrás.
Foi-se o leste ,veio a brisa atlântica .A máxima foi de 23.4º.
Agora já 21.6º.
Céu  muito cirralhado...


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2009 às 12:42)

nimboestrato disse:


> Céu  muito cirralhado...



Sim, o céu hoje apresenta-se pintado de cirrus 

Temperatura Actual: *22,5ºC*

Tem vindo a descer, a máxima até ao momento foi de _23,0ºC_


----------



## Skizzo (23 Abr 2009 às 13:55)

Min: 13,6ºC

Actual: 24,6ºC

subiu, desceu, agora volta a subir


----------



## Skizzo (23 Abr 2009 às 18:08)

Max: 27,2ºC

Actual: 23,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2009 às 19:17)

Bem, estou impressionado com a máxima de hoje *24,3ºC* 

Céu parcialmente nublado por cirrus
Vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *19,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2009 às 19:21)

Sigo com 20,3º, pressão 1022,5 hPa (a descer), vento fraco, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2009 às 20:02)

Uma curiosidade: o meu relógio/estação portátil anuncia desde ontem céu muito nublado, mas ainda não indica chuva. Vamos ver se amanhã muda de opinião!


----------



## João Soares (23 Abr 2009 às 23:40)

*Extremos do dia 23.Abril.2009*

Temperatura máxima: *24,3ºC* (Máxima mais alta de Abril)
Temperatura Mínima: *11,3ºC* (Mínima mais alta de Abril)

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura actual: *13.4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 09:57)

Bom dia. Começa a entrar o ar marítimo e algumas nuvens, temperatura nos 15,3º, pressão nos 1021,8 hPa, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2009 às 11:36)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi *11,5ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *16,1º*C

Tive na praia a pouco, e está insuportável lá estar


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 12:10)

Começou agora a chover em Rio Tinto, vento forte de noroeste, a frente está a entrar pelo litoral.


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2009 às 12:20)

Veterano disse:


> Começou agora a chover em Rio Tinto, vento forte de noroeste, a frente está a entrar pelo litoral.



Sim, aqui também já chuvisca 

Temperatura actual: *12,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2009 às 12:30)

Veterano disse:


> Começou agora a chover em Rio Tinto, vento forte de noroeste, a frente está a entrar pelo litoral.



Imagem da frente débil e de fraca actividade a passar no noroeste:


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Abr 2009 às 12:40)

Por aqui nem sequer o chão molhou.
E abrem-se já clareiras no céu.
Esta frente no que toca a precipitações, não é débil:
pura e simplemente será inexistente.
Quanto à temperatura aí a conversa é outra:
vento fresco ,quase frio, de noroeste em contraste
completo com os 3 últimos dias...


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2009 às 12:51)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui nem sequer o chão molhou.
> E abrem-se já clareiras no céu.
> Esta frente no que toca a precipitações, não é débil:
> pura e simplemente será inexistente.
> ...



Por acaso, é bem verdade.
Um chuvisco insignificante, que nem molhou o chão, mas ao menos já deu para sentir o cheiro da Terra 

Temperatura Actual: *14,5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2009 às 12:57)

Pois é...por aqui *já choviscou *mas nem o chão molhou. sentia-se na cara mas só isso.
Parece que a rega que fiz ontem à noite terá que ser repetida ainda hoje...
Bem, para o que se anunciava do AA até perder de vista isto tá bom. Uma pausa no calorzinho que já se sentia.
Mas, e aqui há um mas, penso que teremos um início de Maio bem diferente com o amigo AA a fazer das suas. Mas até lá vão vários dias e nunca se sabe, mas...
Céu muito nublado, o sol vai aparecendo\desaparecendo mas não aquece, com vento fraco a moderado de oeste (aparente).
Temp. actual: 15,5ºC
Tmin: 4,5ºC
Tmáx (até ao momento):16,5ºC


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 13:06)

Não será com este simulacro de chuva que vamos a algum lado, só espero que seja o prenúncio de uns dias interessantes, antes da enunciada visita do AA.


----------



## Skizzo (24 Abr 2009 às 14:40)

O sol começa a voltar a espreitar e a temperatura sobe para os 18,1ºC


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 17:27)

A tarde melhorou bastante aqui em Rio Tinto, as nuvens desapareceram e o Sol brilha.


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2009 às 19:16)

João Soares disse:


> Temperatura Actual: *16,1º*C



Bem, *16,1ºC *foi a máxima de hoje.

Uns pequenos aguaceiros e mesmo algum frio durante as 12h até às 14h.

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (24 Abr 2009 às 20:12)

Max: 19,1ºC
Min: 13,4ºC

Actual: 14,2ºC

parece que a minima registada vai ser inferior até à meia-noite


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 21:28)

Vento moderado aqui no Aviz, céu quase limpo, 13,6º de temperatura, pressão nos 1022,8 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2009 às 00:00)

_*Extremos do dia 24.Abril.2009*_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9.7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm* (um chuvisco) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2009 às 04:50)

Ainda ontem (quinta-feira),todas as janelas cá de casa foram abertas.
Escancaradas.
Com 24º lá fora e 19 cá dentro, pudera.
Agora estão completamente cerradas.
A sete pés.
Com 20º graus cá dentro e apenas 6,2º  lá fora
e com  algum vento,
lá estou eu outra vez em recato , como se de Fevereiro se tratasse
nesta Primavera aos solavancos.
Está frio lá fora...Em vésperas de Maio ,
onde se comem cerejas ao borralho...


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 11:02)

Bom dia. Ambiente fresco, com 13º, sol tímido, muitas nuvens sobre o mar, vento já moderado de noroeste e pressão nos 1021,8 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2009 às 11:41)

A temperatura Mínima registada foi *7,3ºC*.

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,2ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2009 às 12:06)

Veterano disse:


> ... e pressão nos 1021,8 hPa.



Oh vizinho:
-tens que calibrar melhor o teu barómetro já que apresentas sempre
valores muito altos ( em média, cerca de 6,5  hPa a mais).
A pressão por aqui é de 1015,1.
Ainda não tinhas reparado? Compara com a do IM de P.Rubras.
Manhã bem fresca já com algum vento e uns quantos cúmulos e cirros no céu.
Hoje , não me importaria de  estar uns 400, 500 kms mais a sul...


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 12:26)

nimboestrato disse:


> Oh vizinho:
> -tens que calibrar melhor o teu barómetro já que apresentas sempre
> valores muito altos ( em média, cerca de 6,5  hPa a mais).
> A pressão por aqui é de 1015,1.
> ...



 Calibrei-o ao nível do mar, de forma a que me desse altitude zero. Em relação à altitude, confirmo que se altera de forma correcta, quanto à pressão, pensava que a lógica seria idêntica, ou seja, em minha casa indico a pressão correspondente ao nível do mar. Por acaso já tinha reparado que em Pedras Rubras a pressão é inferior à que eu registo, não poderá ter a ver com a distância, devo estar a cerca de 20 km?


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2009 às 15:44)

Dia frio, por estas bandas.

A máxima ainda não foi além dos 14,4ºC

Céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra moderadamente.

Temperatura Actual: *12,6ºC*


----------



## vitamos (25 Abr 2009 às 16:02)

Veterano disse:


> Por acaso já tinha reparado que em Pedras Rubras a pressão é inferior à que eu registo, não poderá ter a ver com a distância, devo estar a cerca de 20 km?



Pode haver uma diferença mas nunca de 6hPa... 1hPa no máximo e já é muito... algo de mal se passa caso exista uma diferença tão grande.


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 16:40)

vitamos disse:


> Pode haver uma diferença mas nunca de 6hPa... 1hPa no máximo e já é muito... algo de mal se passa caso exista uma diferença tão grande.



  Tens razão, vitamos, o meu barómetro portátil (o tal relógio do LIDL, quem vive num andar tem o condomínio à perna se quiser instalar algo no telhado) possui uma calibração de origem que eu tinha alterado (mal).

 Agora mede 1014,2 hPa, vou estar atento a Pedras Rubras para não andar a fornecer leituras erradas.

 O céu está a encobrir, as nuvens avançam puxadas pelo vento noroeste.


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 18:01)

Chove de forma intermitente aqui no Aviz, as nuvens parece que galopam no céu.


----------



## João Soares (25 Abr 2009 às 21:57)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *10,5ºC*

Uma meia dúzia de pingas e mais nada


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 23:36)

Vou-me deitar, aqui no Porto está tudo sossegado, só sobre o mar há alguma animação...


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2009 às 00:24)

_*Extremos do dia 25-Abril-2009*_

Temperatura Máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu completamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *8,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2009 às 11:46)

Durante a noite não choveu, porque o céu esteve sempre limpo 

A Temperatura Mínima lá foi descendo até aos *6,2ºC* [A Temperatura mínima mais baixa do mês]

Céu limpo e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *15,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2009 às 12:23)

Céu quase sem nuvens, vento noroeste moderado a forte, desde manhã cedo.


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2009 às 16:10)

Céu limpo, mas no horizonte nota-se algumas nuvens 

A Temperatura tem andado a tarde toda na casa dos _14ºC_,
Só que agora subiu para os *15,0ºC*.

O Vento tem soprado moderado a forte.


----------



## Veterano (26 Abr 2009 às 18:48)

O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte, temperatura nos 14,7º, pressão nos 1016,6 hPa, algumas nuvens, tarde de domingo com muito sol mas desagradável...


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2009 às 20:09)

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *15,1ºC*.

Dia de vento moderado a forte. 
Na praia, o vento era forte a muito forte

O Céu esteve sempre limpo, mas com o horizonte com algumas nuvens.

Temperatura Actual: *12.2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (26 Abr 2009 às 20:25)

Boa tarde
Depois de alguns dias separado do meteopt devido ao trabalho, estou de volta.
Temp. actual: 12.4ºC
Pressão: 1018.5hPa
T.min.4.5ºC
T.max. 15.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Abr 2009 às 23:54)

*Extremos do dia 26.Abril.2009*

Temperatura Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm* (também com céu limpo e impossivel chover )

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *10,4ºC*


----------



## Stinger (27 Abr 2009 às 00:40)

Chove torrencialmente com muita trovoadaaa que diluvio cada rajadaaaaa 




ups ja passou o dia das mentiras


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2009 às 07:30)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *8,3ºC*.

Durante a noite alguns aguaceiros que fizeram acumular _0,5mm_.

Céu muito nublado (prestes a chover, não tarda) e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## vegastar (27 Abr 2009 às 08:04)

Chove moderadamente há 30 minutos. Até o momento já acumulei 4.5mm. Nada mau...

A temperatura mínima foi de 8.6ºC. Sigo com 9.2ºC e a descer.

A pressão tem estado estável e é de 1017.2mb.


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2009 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Sigo com 10,5º, chove de forma intermitente, céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Abr 2009 às 10:33)

Bons dias :
Aguaceiro por volta das 8 horas deixou aqui 1,2mm.
Mínima de 8,6º.
Agora ,algumas ameaças de precipitação mas que não passam disso.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Abr 2009 às 12:07)

Bom bom, era que partilhassem um pouco dessa chuva mais a sul, que tanta necessidade tem...


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2009 às 14:44)

Boas Tardes! 

Manhã de alguns aguaceiros que acumularam _1,5mm_.

Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *15,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2009 às 14:50)

Continuação de céu muito encoberto, porém sem chuva. Temperatura nos 16,5º em Rio Tinto, vento moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Abr 2009 às 18:46)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui começou o chuvisco, temp. actual 15.3ºC.
Precipitação: 0.5mm
HR: 73%
Pressão: 1016.3hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2009 às 18:58)

Hello people!
Good afternoon...
Ops! Estamos em Portugal... É melhor escrever na nossa língua materna.
Bem, uma boa tarde a todos.
Pelas previsões estaríamos hoje a entrar na influência directa do nosso irmão "AA" mas nada disso aconteceu (até ao momento)
Um dia de céu encoberto, com períodos de chuva\aguaceiros, vento moderado com alguma rajadas de NO e fresquito.
Recolhi até ao momento pouco mais de 5 mm de precipitação. A temp. actual é de 11,0ºC. A Tmin foi de 4,5ºC e a tmáx foi de 16ºC.
Esperemos então pelo "amado\odiado" "AA" que aí virá e preparemo-nos para o sol intenso que teremos a partir de dia 1 de Maio - o calor andará aí e uns dias depois deveremos ser bafejados pela tão aguardada trovoada...


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2009 às 20:58)

As 17h45, um aguaceiro forte que fez acumular mais 1,0mm, o que prefaz um total de _2,5mm_.


 Chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (27 Abr 2009 às 22:01)

Continuam os aguaceiros aqui pelo Porto, alguns moderados, temperatura nos 10,8º, vento agora fraco.


----------



## Iceberg (27 Abr 2009 às 23:04)

Aqui por Braga, dia fresco, com algum vento e temporariamente alguns chuviscos. Em resumo, um dia outonal em plena Primavera.


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2009 às 23:07)

_Extremos do dia 27.Abril.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *8,3ºC* 

Precipitação: *2,5mm* 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *12,0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Abr 2009 às 00:14)

Boa noite
sigo com,
Temp. actual 12.1ºC
Pressão: 1016.9hPa
Precipitação: 2.0mm


----------



## Veterano (28 Abr 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado, mas com o sol a querer desfazer as nuvens. Temperatura nos 13,5º.


----------



## João Soares (28 Abr 2009 às 12:43)

Boas Tardes! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *11,0ºC*

Durante a noite, caíram uns chuviscos que acumularam _1,0mm_.

Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *14,4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Abr 2009 às 18:51)

Dia  cinzentão , mas quase sem precipitação.
Agora para agravar este negro cenário, um chuvisco fraco
irritante...







[/URL][/IMG]

Para ter este tempo assim, que venha o AA.
Venha Maio , que isto é o pior tempo que a Natureza me pode  dar.


----------



## João Soares (28 Abr 2009 às 20:00)

Dia muito cinzento, mas nada de chuva.

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *15,6ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (28 Abr 2009 às 21:28)

Morrinha de forma persistente e moderada desde às _20h50_.

A Temperatura pouco se mexe, estando neste momento nos* 13,1ºC*

Nunca mais vem o AA e as temperaturas de 18º-22ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2009 às 00:13)

*Extremos do dia 28.Abril.2009:*

Temperatura Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *11,0ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *1,2mm*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (29 Abr 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia
Por aqui o dia chegou com céu mto nublado, sem vento. Desde as 00h que não registo qualquer precipitação.


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2009 às 11:34)

A Temperatura Mínima registada durante a noite foi de *12,3ºC* _(a mais alta de Abril de 2009)_

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Nada de precipitação.

Temperatura Actual: *15,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2009 às 19:07)

A Temperatura máxima observada foi de *16,1ºC*

Céu sempre muito nublado.
As _16h50_ caíram uns pingos, mas nada de mais.

Temperatura Actual: *14,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2009 às 21:51)

Vento fraco.

Chuva fraca e persistente desde à 10 minutos 

Temperatura Actual: *14,3ºC*

_EDIT (21h55_):

A Chuva aumentou de intensidade.
Chove moderadamente


----------



## Veterano (29 Abr 2009 às 23:32)

Boa noite. Acabado de chegar de Lisboa, ainda sob os (bons) efeitos do Jantar MeteoPT e sua extensão às Docas, informo que de Aveiro para cima choveu de forma moderada, agora no Porto não chove e estão 13º.


----------



## João Soares (29 Abr 2009 às 23:54)

_Extremos do dia 29.Abril.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,3ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *1,0mm*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,4ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Abr 2009 às 00:45)

Boa noite,
Sigo com céu mto nublado, sem vento.
Temp. actual: 13.6ºC
Pressão: 1020.0hPa
HR: 85%


----------



## Veterano (30 Abr 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Temperatura nos 13º, chuva aos aguaceiros, céu muito nublado, vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## João Soares (30 Abr 2009 às 09:45)

Noite de aguaceiros que fizeram um acumular de _4,2mm_.

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *13,0ºC*.

Céu nublado e o vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (30 Abr 2009 às 12:26)

Quando ia a sair de casa, por volta das 10h, começou a chover de forma fraca 
Mas, praticamente, nada acumulou uns 0,3mm que perfaz um total de _4,5mm_.

Algumas abertas (finalmente vê-se o sol ) e o vento é fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (30 Abr 2009 às 17:10)

Mudança radical no ambiente de manhã para a tarde. O vento noroeste afastou completamente as nuvens, o sol brilha, prenúncio do início do reinado do anticiclone.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mai 2009 às 10:40)

_Extremos do dia 30-Abril-2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *16,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,1ºC*

Precipitação: *4,5mm*


----------



## Diogomete (9 Mai 2009 às 18:05)

*Serra do Pilar-Urgente*

Boas!
Sou novo! Preciso da vossa ajuda mestres do tempo! x)
Precisava que me dessem a localizaçao da Serra do Pilar e para um trabalho e nao encontro em nehum lado! se alguem me pudesse ajudar! x)
Obrigado! 
Aguardo uma resposta pela vossa parte!
Um bom Fim-de-Semana


----------



## Diogomete (9 Mai 2009 às 18:13)

*Re: Serra do Pilar-Urgente*

Peço desculpa por fazer duas entradas seguidas! :S 
esqueci.me de vos pedir se alguem me arranja as normais climatologicas da Serra Do Pilar!
(nao sei bem porque mas nao percebo porque ha uma reduzida informaçao sobre a tal estaçao!)

Conto com o vosso apoio! Tambem faz parte para o meu trabalho! Por isso ficava grato se conseguissem responder o mais breve!

Uma optima continuaçao de um grande fim de semana!


----------



## João Soares (9 Mai 2009 às 18:35)

*Re: Serra do Pilar-Urgente*



Diogomete disse:


> Boas!
> Sou novo! Preciso da vossa ajuda mestres do tempo! x)
> Precisava que me dessem a localizaçao da Serra do Pilar e para um trabalho e nao encontro em nehum lado! se alguem me pudesse ajudar! x)
> Obrigado!
> ...





Diogomete disse:


> Peço desculpa por fazer duas entradas seguidas! :S
> esqueci.me de vos pedir se alguem me arranja as normais climatologicas da Serra Do Pilar!
> (nao sei bem porque mas nao percebo porque ha uma reduzida informaçao sobre a tal estaçao!)
> 
> ...




Olá, sê bem-vindo! 

Aqui esta a localização da Serra do Pilar:










As Normais Climatológicas:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_pto.xml


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2009 às 18:40)

Boas tardes! Aqui no Aviz registo uma tarde com vento fraco, 18,2º de temperatura, humidade nos 62%, algumas nuvens.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

Veterano disse:


> Boas tardes! Aqui no Aviz registo uma tarde com vento fraco, 18,2º de temperatura, humidade nos 62%, algumas nuvens.



Estás no tópico de Abril.


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Estás no tópico de Abril.



  Obrigado Daniel, o João já me tinha chamado a atenção e repeti o post no mês correcto, o de Maio.

  Mas já agora aproveito para deixar uma sugestão: nos tópicos mensais de Seguimento por região devia apenas ser permitida a consulta quando o mês termina e não ser possível a apresentação de mais posts. É que o meu engano resultou do facto de nas Novas Mensagens aparecer em aberto o Seguimento de Abril do Litoral Norte, alguém tinha lá colocado hoje posts e eu nem reparei no mês...


----------

